# CTA coronary and CT cardiac same day



## susiekay (Mar 15, 2010)

We have rads performing CTA coronary and CT cardiac on the same day.  Are there 2 separate codes for this?  I know the CTA coronary would be 75572-75574, what about the CT cardiac.  Thanks for your thoughts.  Sue


----------



## jbaird (Mar 21, 2010)

According to the Medlearn 2010 Radiology Coding updates seminar I listened to you are only allowed to report one Cardiac CPT code per patient session.  You may also want to check the CCI edits.  

Medlearn described the codes this way:
75571 Cardiac CT without contrast (this includes calcium scoring)
75572 Cardiac CT with contrast (used for appraisement of cardiac structure and morphology. This code is not for patients with congenital heart disease)
75573 Cardiac CT with contrast (used for appraisement of cardiac structure and morphology. This code is for patients with known or suspected congenital heart disease)
75574 Coronary Computed Tomographic Angiography (CCTA)


----------



## mortega42 (Sep 24, 2014)

jbaird said:


> According to the Medlearn 2010 Radiology Coding updates seminar I listened to you are only allowed to report one Cardiac CPT code per patient session.  You may also want to check the CCI edits.
> 
> Medlearn described the codes this way:
> 75571 Cardiac CT without contrast (this includes calcium scoring)
> ...


----------

